# Tour de Yorkshire 2017



## Mike_P (2 Dec 2016)

Friday 28th April Bridlington to Scarborough
Saturday 29th Tadcaster to Harrogate (mens and womens)
Sunday 30th Bradford to Fox Valley Sheffield
http://letour.yorkshire.com/


----------



## Mike_P (2 Dec 2016)

Cycling Weekly have picked up on the unclassified climb out of Birstwith (14% according to the road sign) on the Saturdays being a potential spoiler for the sprinters. Its that just before the 12 mile mark on this Strava gradient profile of the route from the edge of Ripon to Harrogate.


----------



## DCLane (2 Dec 2016)

I was there at the announcement today - part of the 'peloton' riding outside


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2016)

Brid to Scarborough won't be a long stage, unless they go via York


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2016)

Shibden Wall will be interesting

Even Sean Kelly took to the pavements on that!


----------



## albion (2 Dec 2016)

Viewing will be at Whitby for me.

Anyone fancy a 140 mile day ride from toon?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2016)

Dave Mann, off the front, from about the '6 minute' mark


----------



## lyn1 (2 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Shibden Wall will be interesting
> 
> Even Sean Kelly took to the pavements on that!



Yes, but the crowds will be dramatically larger than in 1988, so they will have no choice but to ride the cobbles.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2016)

lyn1 said:


> Yes, but the crowds will be dramatically larger than in 1988, so they will have no choice but to ride the cobbles.


Yes, which is why it will be interesting


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2016)

UP Ewden Heights too!!!!!!!!!
(aka 'The Strines'/Mortimer Road)

Not a pleasant hill, from the bridge in the bottom, over Ewden Beck


----------



## gk09 (4 Dec 2016)

Annoying that it goes about 10 miles from my door on stage 1 when I'll be at work. I'll be at stage 2 though, just depends whether after a 50 mile ride or a 40 minute drive!


----------



## DRM (4 Dec 2016)

Yaay sundays stage is close to me, looks like a ride out to watch it, will have a drive out to watch saturdays stage too.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Mar 2017)

Team Wiggins not invited:

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...d-surprised-omission-tour-de-yorkshire-321107


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Team Wiggins not invited:
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...d-surprised-omission-tour-de-yorkshire-321107


A fitting Yorkshire reaction of complaining...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2017)

I'm going to miss the local parts of the final stage because I will be riding the sportive event with my cousin and then watching the finish.


----------



## brommers (18 Apr 2017)

Luke Rowe, Jon Dibben and Owain Doull announced as riding for Sky


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2017)

Going to Haworth for the night with Mrs and kids,I'll watch the race and they can spend my money.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (18 Apr 2017)

It's passing within 100 yards of my house on 30th. I'll be there


----------



## Soltydog (18 Apr 2017)

Anyone planning on watching stage 1 & traveling by train, be aware that RMT Northern staff will be striking that day, so Northern will be running a very limited service between Hull, Bridlington & Scarborough


----------



## brommers (19 Apr 2017)

ITV 4 are covering the event from 12.30pm Friday 28th April


----------



## GilesM (24 Apr 2017)

Staying in Harrogate for the weekend, should be good for the men's and women's finish on Saturday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Team Wiggins not invited:
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...d-surprised-omission-tour-de-yorkshire-321107


Wasn't there an editorial on it, in the 'comic', or a readers letter, about how Wiggins himself pulled out on day 1, the others sat at the back (or DNF'd), with only one rider in the top-20?


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wasn't there an editorial on it, in the 'comic', or a readers letter, about how Wiggins himself pulled out on day 1, the others sat at the back (or DNF'd), with only one rider in the top-20?



Wiggins is a Wigan season ticket holder....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Wiggins is a Wigan season ticket holder....



Presume that's something to do with footballists??


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Presume that's something to do with footballists??


No some strange sport called rugby.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/39705964




Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wasn't there an editorial on it, in the 'comic', or a readers letter, about how Wiggins himself pulled out on day 1, the others sat at the back (or DNF'd), with only one rider in the top-20?


Hence, giving the place to a more deserving team (that was the implication)


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Apr 2017)

If the weather is reasonable I will cycle over and try and catch the action around Cracoe on Sunday


----------



## Mike_P (27 Apr 2017)

The finish line at Scarborough has been altered
http://www.thescarboroughnews.co.uk/news/tour-de-yorkshire-finish-moved-due-to-high-tides-1-8515622


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Apr 2017)

If you're in Halifax on Sunday and can't get a spot on Lee Lane to cheer the riders on, the bottom of Range Lane might be a good place to watch from.
It's narrow,about as steep as any other hill on the route and they'll have the tightest of tight left handers at the bottom of the hill - freshly resurfaced in the last couple of weeks too...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2017)

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/spor...get-set-for-another-tough-challenge-1-8516591



Mike_P said:


> The finish line at Scarborough has been altered
> http://www.thescarboroughnews.co.uk/news/tour-de-yorkshire-finish-moved-due-to-high-tides-1-8515622


That was also on the back of the *'Yorkshire Post'* this morning

*This* story was on the front page..................... http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/yorkshire-tourism-chief-receives-top-french-honour-1-8516531


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2017)

Womens TdY Live on ITV 4 From 9am Saturday


----------



## Soltydog (28 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Womens TdY Live on ITV 4 From 9am Saturday



I'm on dog sitting duty tomorrow after my 'little' ride out today, so reckon ITV4 will be on most of the day


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2017)

My cousin and I are driving over to Ripon to watch the women's intermediate sprint in the morning. After that we will have lunch somewhere, then get as close to Pateley Bridge as we can before cycling down Nidderdale to watch the men's race tackle the Lofthouse climb.


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2017)

Sounds like a good day out Colin


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2017)

Went to Tadcaster, for the Womens







Liz (172)


----------



## Mike_P (29 Apr 2017)

Watched the finish of the Womens race in Harrogate then off to Knaresborough to see the mens just before the sprint line not that one of the Lotto Jumbo riders seemed that interested in a sprint (maybe the sign is prophetic)




then a while later just before the 3km marker on the Skipton Road Harrogate. Video did not freeze frame well so went for an artistic image


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Watched the finish of the Womens race in Harrogate then off to Knaresborough to see the mens just before the sprint line not that one of the Lotto Jumbo riders seemed that interested in a sprint (maybe the sign is prophetic)
> View attachment 349989
> 
> then a while later just before the 3km marker on the Skipton Road Harrogate. Video did not freeze frame well so went for an artistic image
> View attachment 349993


You could do well with artwork like that


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2017)

I went to Ripon with my cousin, as planned. We found a cafe and had late breakfasts in there, then we went out to watch the sprint, which didn't really happen - the riders just rolled through. By then there were already big splits in the peloton. It was interesting to see the body language of the riders, ranging from "_Perhaps I can do this_" for those at the front, "_This is hard work_" for those chasing, "_Must try and catch up, but I am feeling knackered_" for the stragglers, and something that looked "_Oh, FFS - aaaaaaaaaaargh_" for the Lanterne Rouge! 

We then drove over to Nidderdale to watch the men's race tackle the Lofthouse climb and something very odd happened!

We cycled over to Lofthouse and did enough of the steep climb to get a feel for it and find a spot with great views of the road and surrounding scenery. I am getting over a heavy cold so I didn't want to thrash myself doing all 1.2 km of the climb. The first few hundred metres was enough for me today! It was great watching amateur riders doing the climb. Some of them were seriously fit and climbed as swiftly as the pros did later. There were quite a few children riding the climb, which was nice to see.

The pros made it look very easy. I saw one rider riding one-handed in the bunch while he casually swigged from his bidon. That was on a section which I think was at about 18%!

It was a nice day out for us.

Tomorrow, I'll see if my cousin or I have a few decent photos to share.


----------



## MarkF (30 Apr 2017)

Saltaire for me today, looking forward to it.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> You could do well with artwork like that


Not much to it- I just opened the image in old version of Paint Shop Pro that incredibly, despite a couple of registry error messages when opened, works with Windows 10 and applied the hot wax filter.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Apr 2017)

Watched the women's race come through Knaresborough yesterday morning and then nipped home to watch the rest of it on the telly.
Popped back up into town at lunchtime intending to get something to eat and watch the men's race come through but there was nothing much on offer )apart from a really loud and annoying DJ) so we cycled into Harrogate, had some food from one of the many stalls and watched the race on the big screen. Pushed myself to the front to watch the finish, about 100m from the line. I appeared to be in a crowd of some of the riders friends/family I gathered from the conversations going on around me.


----------



## Archie (1 May 2017)

I've really enjoyed watching this race over the weekend. Good racing and fantastic scenery make it a great event on TV. I really hope it can establish itself as a World Tour race in future. With a unique parcours I think it's got a shot, and could become an extension to the classics season. 

I have to say thanks to all the Yorkshire folks who have got out and supported the race, which really made for a great atmosphere. The number of white rose flags on the course was impressive. 

Maybe I'll make it up to watch live next year.


----------



## growingvegetables (1 May 2017)

Archie said:


> Maybe ...


Only "maybe"? That's a wee bit feeble 

Seriously - brilliant atmosphere. And I like the huge loops the routes take - makes it easy to pootle a few miles, and get ahead of the race . I was in Harrogate for the end of the women's race, rode to Wetherby and watched the men come across the Wharfe from a well-placed beer garden, and rode back to Harrogate for the end of the men's race. Yesterday, pootled down the Spen Valley Greenway to Cleckheaton to see the race through, then down to Liversedge to see it come through again.

Useful hint - pubs up to half a mile or a mile from the route want to keep their regulars' custom that day. So many of them have the race on the telly ....... and free food for all!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2017)

Had a great time in and around Haworth,thought the atmosphere was great.Even my kids got excited !


----------



## Apollonius (1 May 2017)

Just got back from a most excellent time following this race. Took the bikes up in the back of the car but scarcely used them, except first day. Stayed in Scarborough first up and rode in from Flamborough Head to Bridlington for the start. Excellent. This is the most accessible start of the whole race and got the chance to get some good pictures. Had a word with Caleb Ewan and spent some time with the Lotto boys. Mrs A got given a bottle and lined her bike up with theirs. She got a picture with Dylan G. We next caught up with the race above Pickering and then got back to Scarborough for the finish. Great day. We spent Saturday in Harrogate and saw both finishes. There was a lot going on there, and a great atmosphere. (But a long time on the feet for oldies like us.) After that we moved on to Keighley and decided to take the steam train to Haworth, which worked really well for us. The streets were packed and the pubs crowded too, and as we were on the train, I could have a beer for once. 

This is one of the best races to follow as the whole thing is so accessible. The Yorkshire people are so friendly and really behind the race in a very positive way. This is the third one we have followed like this, and I wondered if some of the magic might have worn off with no Wiggins, Cavendish etc, but the crowd are knowledgeable and appreciative and there in thousands. It fits in nicely as a preparation for the Giro, and is fast becoming a classic in its own right.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

I really want to like the Tour (of) Yorkshire - I was a bit of a seriously miserable fecker about Yorkshire before the Tour visited but admitted I was wrong - but find it difficult to work out what it's trying to be and I think it detracts from my enjoyment of it. I know it doesn't have to "be" anything but I think it is struggling to find it's true identity and in so doing is trying to be everything in one. I am sure this post is probably rambling nonsense, and I'm not really sure what I am trying to convey.

Everyone looks like they enjoy it.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I really want to like the Tour (of) Yorkshire - I was a bit of a seriously miserable fecker about Yorkshire before the Tour visited but admitted I was wrong - but find it difficult to work out what it's trying to be and I think it detracts from my enjoyment of it. I know it doesn't have to "be" anything but I think it is struggling to find it's true identity and in so doing is trying to be everything in one. I am sure this post is probably rambling nonsense, and I'm not really sure what I am trying to convey.
> 
> Everyone looks like they enjoy it.


The problem with Yorkshire is it's too big for a one day race and not big enough, with enough mountains, for a week long race.


----------



## oldfatfool (1 May 2017)

By the time I got to the top of High Hill lane out of Settle on the way to Cracoe the wind was practically blowing me backwards so retraced my route back to Ingleton and watched it on the telly


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> The problem with Yorkshire is it's too big for a one day race and not big enough, with enough mountains, for a week long race.


I just checked the UCI calendar and there are 4 other 3-day races in 2017; Provence (2.1), Rhodes (2.2), Tichigi (2.2) and Asturias (2.1 - which was on this weekend as well).

I am sure I read somewhere that there are contractual arrangements with ASO and growing Yorkshire towards being bigger, but I am a) not sure what this involves b) not sure if this would be the right thing to do and c) hopeful that they do not continue the drive towards bigger being better and take stock of where they want to position themselves within the calendar.

There was much muttering during the commentary yesterday about stage 3 being almost a 1-day event, and I have heard mention of "almost like a classic". 

And I am now thinking out loud here (so feel free to wade in and tell me to stop typing bollocks - again!); what are other options for Yorkshire?

A weekend event with male and female TT on the Saturday then a one-day course for male and female on Sunday? Both separate events, rather than a 2-stage event, acknowledging/celebrating British TTing history and allowing the best possible course in Yorkshire to evolve as a proper end to the Spring "classics" season. 

I reckon it would need to be more that just a one-day event to get the teams to make the journey; I am just not sure the 3-stage event is working in it's current form, but it may evolve naturally enough to become the premier 3-stage event on the calendar (if it's not there already given the lack of competition!)

As I said, I don't feel any ill-will or anything I just find it hard to like it in it's current form/guise.

I might even venture down next year.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I just checked the UCI calendar and there are 4 other 3-day races in 2017; Provence (2.1), Rhodes (2.2), Tichigi (2.2) and Asturias (2.1 - which was on this weekend as well).
> 
> I am sure I read somewhere that there are contractual arrangements with ASO and growing Yorkshire towards being bigger, but I am a) not sure what this involves b) not sure if this would be the right thing to do and c) hopeful that they do not continue the drive towards bigger being better and take stock of where they want to position themselves within the calendar.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of a world class TT and a one day race for both women and men. Might attract bigger names and the women might inspire the men to come up with a great spectacle too.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> The problem with Yorkshire is it's too big for a one day race and not big enough, with enough mountains, for a week long race.


So it could just be what it is,a three day event ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> So it could just be what it is,a three day event ?


You are probably right, I just don't think they have quite nailed it yet it terms of being happy with what they are and I think they are trying to be one step ahead (if that makes sense) and show ASO they can do more, rather than doing what they are as best they can.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2017)

Myself I like it for what it is,I like the "mock french" twist to it.Stop trying to over think it.Im not from Yorkshire but Lancashire and think it's a great showcase for the county I was watching stage 3 on catch up tonight(yea I wanted to see myself on TV !) and thought it looked a great race,as enjoyable as a lot I've seen.You don't get those crowds at a lot of classic races.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> You don't get those crowds at a lot of classic races.


You do. Don't try to under think a classic


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2017)

I'm not taking away the history/atmosphere of the classics,been quite a few and would go again.But the atmosphere at TDY is something great.

*A record one million fans turned out to watch the epic finale to the 2017 Tour de Yorkshire which saw Serge Pauwels claim the stage and overall victory.*
Not since the 2014 Tour de France Grand Départ has Yorkshire experienced such a huge figure on a single day of racing.

_

Today's bumper crowd helped ensure the third edition was officially the biggest one yet with overall attendances rising from 2 million to 2.2 million year on year.
_


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> ...the atmosphere at TDY is something great.
> 
> _...attendances rising from 2 million to 2.2 million year on year._



I am sure it's great, and as I posted above I might venture down next year; and it's great that people are coming out to see it.

But, I'm still not quite sure what is it trying to be. I may be over-thinking this, but I do think there is an ambition there to be something different to what it is now. I just hope they choose well. They have done a decent job so far, even if I am not sure what it is they are doing  Maybe they should send me their vision


----------



## themosquitoking (2 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> So it could just be what it is,a three day event ?


That's what i was saying. It can't be a classic one day race or a decent week long stage race. The womens event was very impressive racing, the mens too tactically, but a three day race without mountains will usually only ever be won by seconds without a hefty time trail and you can't do that because it's only a three day race and so on.


----------



## Soltydog (3 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> The problem with Yorkshire is it's too big for a one day race and not big enough, with enough mountains, for a week long race.



Probably could find enough hills for a week long race, but it would end up being pretty much the same each year. Keeping it at 3 days allows a little variety in the routes.
I cycled up to top of Garrowby Hill on day 1 & looking at flybys on Strava was interesting, seeing how many others had cycled from all over the place, quite a few did 100 miles or close to


----------



## brommers (3 May 2017)

Soltydog said:


> Probably could find enough hills for a week long race, but it would end up being pretty much the same each year. Keeping it at 3 days allows a little variety in the routes.


They could have a couple of stages in France


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2017)

brommers said:


> They could have a couple of stages in France


I know! they could share it between Lancashire and Yorkshire: 3 days in one, 3 days in the other, and a split county day. Both counties trying to outdo the other for routes and fans. They could call it the Tours of the Roses!


----------



## Venod (3 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I like the idea of a world class TT and a one day race for both women and men. Might attract bigger names and the women might inspire the men to come up with a great spectacle too.



Gets my vote too


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2017)

Thing is why change something that working ? Spectator numbers were up,I reckon by year 3 they'd have thought they would of gone down.I fail to see the negatives.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Thing is why change something that working ? Spectator numbers were up,I reckon by year 3 they'd have thought they would of gone down.I fail to see the negatives.


Mu musings started as a result of me being "sure"



Marmion said:


> I read somewhere that there are contractual arrangements with ASO and growing Yorkshire towards being bigger, but I am a) not sure what this involves b) not sure if this would be the right thing to do and c) hopeful that they do not continue the drive towards bigger being better and take stock of where they want to position themselves within the calendar.



which then led me to witter on a bit.

I just hope they get it right, for change is a-coming. Unless it's not of course. Which wouldn't really do, as I don't really think it's found itself yet.

As for spectator numbers, I reckon you could promote anything as "good for Yorkshire (and we have it, nobody else, cos we're Yorkshire)" and you'd get millions of Yorkshire folk out for fear of them being held responsible for it being shite


----------



## Mike_P (3 May 2017)

The weather helped no end this year. Remember the artic conditions of the first day last year and pretty torrential rain at times on other days.
Was surprised they largely repeated the Wetherby-Pateley Bridge section one the second day from last year, with a change to follow the B road down the dale. Going from Wetherby to Otley and then Pateley Bridge would have made the day more interesting as they could have quite easily thrown in a stiff climb or two to rival Trapping Hill (aka Cote du Lofthouse). Strikes me that finishes at Harrogate will always be the same as the street furniture has been made easily removable but their would no reason not to approach the town from the east or south and do a big loop around it. Was also surprised to hear in the mens race that someone had been dropped on the climb out of Hampsthwaite (the last village before Harrogate) - its not that severe, just a long drag and they even got it easy as the normal south westerly was not blowing straight at them.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2017)

Just for you Marmion x
http://letour.yorkshire.com/4-yorkshire


----------



## brommers (3 May 2017)

Just Signed it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Just for you Marmion x
> http://letour.yorkshire.com/4-yorkshire


Told you. 

There needs to be a more thought out approach than "see, look at all these people who want 4 days"...

Anyway, I'll leave them to get on with it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Just for you Marmion x
> http://letour.yorkshire.com/4-yorkshire





brommers said:


> Just Signed it



Are they going to presume that if people don't sign it that it's a vote against having 4 days?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Are they going to presume that if people don't sign it that it's a vote against having 4 days?


I'm winding you up,it's a fake news site.Its staying at three get used to it !


----------



## Soltydog (3 May 2017)

brommers said:


> They could have a couple of stages in France


Sounds like a plan, the TDY Grand Depart from Paris


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm winding you up,it's a fake news site.Its staying at three get used to it !


Ah right, but is fake news not now the news news?


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know! they could share it between Lancashire and Yorkshire: 3 days in one, 3 days in the other, and a split county day. Both counties trying to outdo the other for routes and fans. They could call it the Tours of the Roses!




Ohh and incorporate local cycling products. Team cars have to use Pendle racks; everyone gets a Vision 1 in case the rain makes it a bit dark, carradice saddle bags for the food, so feed stations can be dropped and everyone has to get fitted out with a sensible pair of 36 spoke wheels from Spa cycles because "if you think 24 of those carbon aero jobbies will do, you know nowt"


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 May 2017)

The race came through where I live (Cleckheaton) and where I was brought up (Birstall). I watched the race go past in Cleck. Prior to the weekend I wasn't convinced my neck of the woods would embrace the occasion. Glad to say I was wrong. Great crowds and a memorable day.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (5 May 2017)

I stood by the barriers and cheered the race through Penistone. Brilliant turnout and atmosphere.

Last night I watched stage 3 on itv player, and yes they cut to the helicopter cam 5 yards before the tv camera pointed at me!

It's been great to watch, and I'm proud of my town for embracing it. I hope the race is back next year.


----------



## Venod (6 May 2017)

Berk on a Bike said:


> The race came through where I live (Cleckheaton) and where I was brought up (Birstall). I watched the race go past in Cleck. Prior to the weekend I wasn't convinced my neck of the woods would embrace the occasion. Glad to say I was wrong. Great crowds and a memorable day.



Glad you enjoyed it, but not everybody in Cleckheaton was happy this is from the TDY Facebook page comment section.

Can you get a new TV company? ITV4 were pathetic. they failed to show the crowds in places such as Cleckheaton where there were tens of thousands, a lot of them children and they were ignored. Pathetic at best, indeed ITV4 could be used as a term for just that, worse than pathetic.

This was just one of many responses to this comment, that made me smile.

Just heard... new for 2018, Tour of Cleckheaton... Starts in Cleckheaton, goes round Cleckheaton and ends in Cleckheaton.... cos if it's not Cleckheaton it's not worth watching! CLECKHEATON!!!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 May 2017)

Afnug said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, but not everybody in Cleckheaton was happy this is from the TDY Facebook page comment section.
> 
> Can you get a new TV company? ITV4 were pathetic. they failed to show the crowds in places such as Cleckheaton where there were tens of thousands, a lot of them children and they were ignored. Pathetic at best, indeed ITV4 could be used as a term for just that, worse than pathetic.
> 
> ...


There were moans from Birstall residents too because ITV4 cut to commercials just as the peloton was coming through. Some people are never happy LOL.


----------



## Mike_P (7 May 2017)

There will be moaning for years as well about it; there were people in Knaresborough this year still bemoaning the TdF coverage which was actually perfectly okay. ITV had showed the peloton approaching the town and then the break away going away from it at which point it seems that a number switched off in disgust; thereafter ITV switched back to follow the peloton through the town which a number of locals obviously missed.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2017)

My photos didn't turn out but my cousin sent me some of his ...

Some of the women at the sprint point in Ripon:












Some of the men on the Lofthouse climb:
















If you look at the 3 flags just down the hill you can see how strong the chilly wind was on that hillside. We sat up there for over 2 hours waiting for the race to pass, which didn't do my cold-bug-riddled lungs much good!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (9 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> We sat up there for over 2 hours waiting for the race to pass, which didn't do my cold-bug-riddled lungs much good!



Many thanks for standing in for me and suffering the elements. You did us proud.


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2017)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Many thanks for standing in for me and suffering the elements. You did us proud.


I even rode up from Lofthouse village (which you can see in the background down in the valley) to double the suffering for the day. It's a tough job, but someone has to do it! 

One of the riders in the bunch was swigging from a bidon and chatting to his teammates as he rode up past us. It really brought home how fit they are!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (10 May 2017)

What do the supporters use to mark the road and does it erase over time?


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2017)

Turdus philomelos said:


> What do the supporters use to mark the road and does it erase over time?


There are still some paint marks on the road on the Cragg Vale climb from when the Tour de France peleton rode up there in 2014! I think the council burned off a lot of it though.


----------



## HF2300 (12 May 2017)

Turdus philomelos said:


> What do the supporters use to mark the road and does it erase over time?



Anything they can get hold of and it depends what they've got hold of, I think!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2017)

4 day event for 2018 confirmed


----------



## growingvegetables (26 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> 4 day event for 2018 confirmed


Plus 2 days for the women's race 

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/spor...-cycling-race-extended-to-four-days-1-8764846


----------



## brommers (8 Oct 2017)

Host towns for 2018
http://letour.yorkshire.com/2018


----------

